# una fuente con zener



## Tesla Girl (Sep 11, 2007)

Hola:
Pongo aqui este mensaje pues el diagrama que adjunto  viene siendo la fuente de alimentación  de un circuito (por eso el diagrama esta incompleto,  solo muestra la fuente de los optoacopladores ) para la que necesito su amble asesoría.
Mi confunsión esta en la resistencia limitadora R1 y el diodo D2 ¿en que tipo de configuración estan, solo recortan los ciclos negativos? entonces ¿que voltaje se espera haya en el zener D1?.
Saludos y  gracias de antemano


----------



## Saint_ (Sep 12, 2007)

holaaaaaaaaaaa.
el circuito que muestras, es vastante curioso, me imagino que es un ejercicio teorico para el analisis de circuitos con diodos, pues mo me parese muy logico para un circuito real (de que funciona "funciona").

En cuanto a tu duda sobre R1 y D2, estos estan en paralelo a la fuen te de tensión alterna,
por tanto no deveria afectar en nada y pero lo curioso es que el anodo del diodo zener esta conectado a un condensador y este esta despues del rectificado.

R2, es el resistor que "polariza al zener", el diodo D2, impide el paso de corrinte en el semicicli negativo.

Este circuito no es un recortador.
"francamente no se me ocurre una aplicacion de este tipo", sigo creyendo que es solo un ejercicio..."


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Sep 12, 2007)

una pregunta idiota???

Para que lo vas a usar????

este circuito es muy común cuando uno quiere hacer modulación por ancho de pulso para hacer control de potencia por medio de un pic, ya que al tener este al interior un comparador análogo (el caso del 16F628 si mal no recuerdo) permite detectar el cruce por 0( cuando se tiene 0 V en la señal sinusoidal) y asi poder tener una referncia para poder hacer el recorte de la onda a partir de un triac o un SCR, pero como este utiliza un zenner y un diodo en conexion serie junto con la R limitadora R1 que se calculara a partir de la potencia del zenner parece que es como dice el compañero del foro es como un ejercicio.

Espero que sea de ayuda en algo esta explicación

Saludos


----------



## Tesla Girl (Sep 14, 2007)

Hola!:
En primera gracias por su tiempo.
Este circuito es justo para lo que el compañero Luis describe  y se supone que la resistencia limitadora R1, el diodo D2, el zener y C1 todo junto  forman la fuente de alimentación de un generador de onda cuadrada con ciclo de trabajo variable (¿pwm?) y el puente de diodos con los optotransistores son el detector de cruce por cero ....  
pero entonces con esta configuración el circuito una vez armado no funcionaría???. Si el generador de onda cuadrada se construye por medio de un 555 , esta " fuente" no sera capaz de entregarle el voltaje adecuado?
Saludos


----------



## dant (Sep 14, 2007)

hola a todos:

Quisiera que ustedes me corrigieran si me equivoco pero creo que es asi:
D2 conduce solamente en el semiciclo positivo, R1 limita la corriente de D1(zener). 
Cuando la tension crece en el semiciclo positivo y llega a la tension zener este comienza a conducir y la tension de salida (entre los anodos de los diodos ) sera:   
Vpico - Vzener = Vo   (una señal cuadrada)
En cuanto a los optoacopladores pienso que estan encendidos todo el tiempo.
El transistor de U2 estaria en conduccion hasta que aparece la tension Vo, momento en el cual pasa al corte. Pero se debe tener cuidado que la tension Vo no exeda la tension emisor base para que no destruya al transistor de U2. 

saludos, dant


----------



## Saint_ (Sep 14, 2007)

hola Tesla Girl, el curcuito adjinto , simplemente no funciona como detector de cruce por cero y no funciona como modulador de PWM, tampoco es una fuente de alimentacion.
El problema esta en que se encunetra mal conectado.
1.- Para que D1, R2, C1 y D2 hagan una fuente de alimentacion, C1 debe estar conectado en paralelo a el diodo zener y no a la salida pocitiva del rectificador.
2.- El detector de cruce por cero no me parese muy "detector de cruce por cero", para ello melor utilizar un comparador (LM393).

Con el 555 se puede hacer un modulador de PWM utilizando el pin 5, ademas no nesecita mucha energia, por tanto sera mejor que utilices un 555 para tu cometido...

PD. Para cualquier consulta... estamos para ayudar....


----------



## Tesla Girl (Sep 14, 2007)

Hola:
En un principio no mostre el diagrama del circuito completo pues me pareció muy extraña la conexión de D1, R2, C1 y D2 ya que nunca la había visto así, y como esta parte debería  constituir la "fuente de alimentación" del resto del circuito coloque mi mensaje aqui.
 Ahora con el riesgo de salirme del tema que se aborda en esta sección del foro, adjunto el diagrama completo,lo encontre en una página del departamento de Automatización y Control Industrial correspondiente a la practica No. 9 titulada “Conversores ac-ac, control por ciclo integral y chopper de ac” del laboratorio de electrónica de Potencia de la Escuela Politécnica de Ecuador...
Yo necesito armar un control de potencia por ciclo integral (o ciclos enteros) y este es el unico circuito que he encontrado asi que les estaría muy agradecida con las observaciones que tengan a bien hacer al respecto.
Saludos 
P.D He intentado comunicarme via email con los encargados de la web del dicho departamento de automatización pero no he recibido respuesta....si alguien sabe como podría pedirles información


----------



## fernandob (Mar 10, 2009)

hola, me meti en este tema para hacerles una consulta sin tener que abrir tema nuevo.

quiero hacer una fuente sencilla (no es un problema , ya esta andando ) es un tema de concepto .

fijense el adjunto y diganme si les parece bien o no .

la idea es que el aparato consume poco , es un cargador , unos 100mA o menos y en la entrada puedo conectar diferentes aparatos o sea puede entrar 6 , 8 o 12 vca .

diganme si les parece bien.
las potencias estan justas, o sea calienta un poco , eso lo calculo y listo .

no da para complicarme en regulador de 3 terminales ni nad amas, ademas quiero en caso de tener una Ve baja poder tener disponible la mayor tension posible y el regulador ocupa unos voltios.
en fin , el tema del Dz era lo mas sencillo el tema es que calienta si la Vent es grande respecto de la Vz.
Pero el concepto, diganme si hay algun comentario que hacer.
como ejemplo calculen que Dz sera de 6v y Ve= 7 a 12 vCA .
el C = 1000 uF
lo demas lo calculo no problem, *el esquema quiero discutirlo a ver como lo hacen uds.*
saludos y gracias :

PD: volvi !


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 11, 2009)

Hola.
Tal vez, esto te ayude.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## fernandob (Mar 11, 2009)

gracias elaficionado por responder.

en primera instancia el circuit que puse es el logico:

 un diodo deja pasar solo el semiciclo positivo
 luego el C de un buen valor filtra para darme una CC
luego viene la Rz que protege , polariza , limita la I., del Dz.
y luego el Dz que mantiene la Vsal. en el valor deseado.

es asi como lo hacen ?

como fuente digo, no como tension de referencia .

por que en el caso de usar un Dz como tension de referencia se usa una Rz de gran valor y ahi no hay drama de potencias.
pero en caso de usarlo como fuente si la Vent. es variable en el caso de ser alta puedo tener un tema de calor.

comentenme si esta ok o hay correcciones o agregados , (sin llegar a un T .).

saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 11, 2009)

Hola.
Usar un diodo zéner como fuente de alimentación, no es lo más apropiado, se suele emplear el diodo zéner como fuente, cuando la carga es constante o varía poco.
Cuando el voltaje de entrada varía mucho, es decir, que el valor más alto dista mucho del valor más bajo, hay que usar un diodo zéner de potencia elevada, para poder soportar los cambio de voltaje de entrada, así como una Rv también de gran potencia.
Decir algo de manera genérica, para mí, es algo difícil, puedes ser más concreto en lo deseas, por un ejemplo específico, y así poder decir algo más concreto.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jechu094 (Ene 29, 2010)

hola a todos, tengo un problema con la fuente de un ampli.
son dos tda2050 que utilizan como maximo un voltaje de +/-25v y por ahi tengo dos transformadores de +/-30v cada uno, si no estoy mal la corriente rectificada y estabilizada me da unos 80v de extremo a extremo.

mi idea es ponerle unos zener en serie, antes de los capacitores para bajar el voltaje rectificado de 28.6 (30-1.4, lo que consumen los diodos) a 17v aprox, sacando cuentas necesito un zener de 18v (el comercial) y 50w por rama para poder bajar el voltaje, y me sobra.

mi pregunta es: ¿serviran los zeners para trabajar continuamente?
abajo hay un dibujito del esquema, para no enredarlos


----------

